# Vimeo On Demand - Secrets of Blackmoor: The True History of Dungeons & Dragons



## Blackmoor_Film (Jan 11, 2020)

The entire documentary film is available through Vimeo on demand starting at $5.95

Watch the trailer or rent the movie here:








						Watch The Secrets of Blackmoor - The True History of Dungeons & Dragons Online | Vimeo On Demand
					

What if everything you knew about the history of Dungeons & Dragons was wrong?  6 Years, 12 Cities, 200 Hours of Interviews, 20,000 Documents and Photos: An…




					vimeo.com


----------

